# How do I trace the owner of Landline Number?



## MBoyle (25 Aug 2009)

I recently recieved a number of prank calls on my mobile from a landline number. The number showed up on my mobile.  Can I trace the owner/address of a landline number?  How?

Thanks.


----------



## jhegarty (25 Aug 2009)

You will need to get the guards involved.


----------



## Padraigb (25 Aug 2009)

Sometimes if you Google a phone number you find its owner, because people might include their contact details in something they posted. Perhaps a 5-10% chance, but it's easy to try.


----------



## MBoyle (25 Aug 2009)

Will give it a go, Thanks.

Any other advice please.


----------



## DavyJones (25 Aug 2009)

Novice prank callers. why not ring them back?


----------



## D8Lady (25 Aug 2009)

If you contact you phone company, they will be able to help. They are have a Nuisance Call department (or some name like that). e.g. 
O2

eircom - Nuisance Calls Bureau 1800 689 689

Keep a record of time, date & content of call. 
Don't respond in kind. 
In order to prosecute, Gardai will have to be involved. The phone company will not give out details directly to you.

There was also another thread on this before.


----------



## Cat101 (25 Aug 2009)

D8Lady said:


> If you contact you phone company, they will be able to help. They are have a Nuisance Call department (or some name like that). e.g.
> O2
> 
> eircom - Nuisance Calls Bureau 1800 689 689
> ...


+1 Great advice..

Even if you don't intend to prosecute the offender..
lodge a report with the gardai incase it does get out of hand.


----------



## gipimann (25 Aug 2009)

I got a nuisance call a few years ago from a mobile number to my landline.  It sounded like children, they weren't terribly pleasant on the phone.   I phoned the local gardai and reported it.   The garda phoned the number himself to see what would happen - it was switched off!

The garda phoned me back to let me know the situation, and was happy to help, even though it was a relatively harmless prank at the time.


----------



## allthedoyles (25 Aug 2009)

Padraigb said:


> Sometimes if you Google a phone number you find its owner, because people might include their contact details in something they posted. Perhaps a 5-10% chance, but it's easy to try.


 
You are right Padraigb .........I just googled my landline phone number and it appears on www.yourlocal.ie


----------



## nemo (25 Aug 2009)

I had this with my mother receiving prank calls from neighbours kids a few years back, (like was mentioned earlier)-call it back and be very stern when the kids answer-prank calls are mostly made by kids -and kids generally scare easily....-might not be any need to get the gardai..


----------



## Cat101 (25 Aug 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> You are right Padraigb .........I just googled my landline phone number and it appears on www.yourlocal.ie


 Me too! Leave a space between the area dialling code and the number.


----------



## Padraigb (25 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> Me too! Leave a space between the area dialling code and the number.


I seem to have started a new version of self-Googling!
Leaving a space wouldn't save you from a good Googler.


----------



## MBoyle (26 Aug 2009)

Didn't work for me Padraigb!
Any more tips???


----------



## Cat101 (26 Aug 2009)

Are they still calling you??


----------



## nemo (26 Aug 2009)

ironically i got one today on my mobile!


----------



## helllohello (27 Aug 2009)

i had a similar problem  a few years ago with a landline- just kept a whistle beside it and blasted andyone that didnt speak within 5 seconds (warned the family to talk quick) it worked - no more silent phone calls


----------



## Cat101 (27 Aug 2009)

helllohello said:


> i had a similar problem a few years ago with a landline- just kept a whistle beside it and blasted andyone that didnt speak within 5 seconds (warned the family to talk quick) it worked - no more silent phone calls


 It could have been a secret admirer wanting to hear your voice... 
did you notice any deaf people following you around after that?


----------



## helllohello (27 Aug 2009)

no - just dopey, or was that my OH?


----------



## MANTO (27 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> It could have been a secret admirer wanting to hear your voice...
> did you notice any deaf people following you around after that?



haha


----------



## sparkeee (27 Aug 2009)

phone the number back from a payphone,tell them they have won a fabulous prize,you will send the details to them immediately,you know the rest.


----------



## Pique318 (27 Aug 2009)

sparkeee said:


> phone the number back from a payphone,.


Do they still exist ? Haven't seen one in ages (let alone one that wasn't vandalised!)


----------

